# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Phần mềm thiết kế lập trình đồ họa 3d

## hoanggiang212

mình hiện nay đang là sinh viên năm thứ 2 trường đai học hàng hải.là sinh viên nên mình cũng có nhiều thời gian rảnh.mình có nhưng bộ đĩa phục vụ cho album ảnh 3d chuyên ngiêp.ở việt nam chưa từng ai làm hoặc rất ít phổ biến.tổng công là 28 đĩa.nếu ai cò nhu cầu làm phim 3d thì liên hệ vời mình nhé ! .
[youtube]uv1uhzlxqes&feature=channel[/youtube][youtube]olndyexynw4&feature=channel[/youtube][youtube]et17tc43f-i&feature=channel[/youtube]
các bạn xem thử rùi nhận xét giúp minh nhé.
nêu ai muôn sở hữu nhung bộ đĩa nay thì liên hệ với mình nhé
sdt 0979150466

----------


## tunght

nhìn được đáy anh nhưng hình nhỏ vối xem không được rõ nét cho lắm

----------

